# The Sun - IVF diary



## Trix100 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi All,

Just thought I would post a link to an IVF diary in The Sun today.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/woman/2912664/Incredible-diary-of-Amandas-IVF-treatment.html

Thanks
T
xx


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

Touching story, and feelings that I am sure a lot of us have felt going through the whole TX, good luck to the them and hopefully they will achieve their dreams of a baby and a healthy husband    

P xx


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

i read about her first go in a magazine; it was not long after my first cycle and i cried when they got their BFN  

i so hope it works for them second time around


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

its been what feels like ages since my last go at IVF (was only nov!) but all the feelings came flooding back. 

ive said i would write a diary this time, i tried last time, but trying to document all the feelings etc so that other people and people who are fortunate not to walk in our shoes to try to understand what we go through.


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

read in the sun yesterday they got another BFN   

so sad and sorry for them


----------

